# So CONFUSED!! Abandoned by Hospital - please help



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all - hope your all well. 

I have really messed up my first Clomid month even though I planned like a beast and feel so upset, confused and frustrated.

Provera didn't work but I read you don't technically have to have a period to take clomid so I took my first tablet - less than 2 hours later my provera period began (allbeit 10 days late) TYPICAL!! plus it was very heavy and I was about to embark on a 24 hour journey to my honeymoon destination!! Anway I ended up taking 50mg cd 1-5. On the net i read that you just wait a day after fifth pill then start LH testing so I tested cd 7-13 - all negative BUT I tested first thing in the morning. (Although 2 of the days when I checked the test an hour later the two lines looked the same darkness?) then the days after that the first line was a LOT lighter, but still technically a negative. I have since found morning is the WORST time to test. Does anyone know if this is true? i am talking 8.30am -9am first wee of the day. Clearblue ovulation said this was a good time and urine concentrated!!

Also I heard that Clomid can often be delayed in working so I very well may have ovulated past day 13 and not had a clue, if I did then I may have missed my window. So frustrated !! heard it can be as late as day 23!! on line calculators say start LH testing on cd 8!! any idea what is actually correct?

So I am clueless. Also hospital just sent me packing with 4 months worth of 50mg and said good luck. Not being monitored in any way. No blood tests, no scans, was discharges.... nothing !! I have kicked up a fuss and got an appointment but have to wait until Dec 6th. 

So my question is now what? Naturally I never have periods AT ALL due to my PCOS. Hence no ovulation. So if the Clomid did work and I didn't conceive will I get a period? If it didn't work how long should I wait before I take provera again and start round 2? So totally confused and feel totally stranded by the NHS. In Clomid limbo until 6 Dec. I do have one thing, my boobs are really sore but is this a Clomid side effect? If the day I started my provera period is cd 1 I am on cd 26 at present. Did a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative. Read it wrong and for about 1 min thought I was pregnant GUTTED !! if you have ever done that you will know what I mean by gutted, anyway when should I actually be testing?

I would REALLY appreciate some advice.


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi jennywren love the name, I did four months of clomid this year I took my tablets day 2 of my period through to day 6, if you are using clear blue digital ovation tests don't use first morning urine test on an afternoon they say after 2 o'clock and to try not to drink much for a few hours so ur urine is more on engraved and the surge will be detected, I started testing from day ten onwards, my first month i ovulated late about day 21 then gradually it came down to day 14/15

Hope this has helped don't worry treat this month as a trial now u know for next month, feel free to ask me any questions and I will try to help u

Poppy x


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry meant ur urine will be more concentrated daft phone!

Poppy x


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry not sure about clomid but when I used OPKs I tested at 6pm everyday as my test said NOT to use first wee. It said to do between 4-8 if memory serves. Good luck x


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

hi
jennyren, i am facing exactly the same problem as you are...so confused


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I finally got my AF on cd 37, think ov was cd 23. I have heard a late Ov like this is not great as it can mean your not responding like you should be to the dosage your on. So bad that the NHS just let you get on with it, such a waste of time and energy if it is not working.


----------

